# Riu I know your changing servers but this shit is ridiculous



## anzohaze (Feb 18, 2014)

Every post is spam by the same dick i got the shot gun were are the servers located. I will help speed this process up. Cause yall are slow


----------



## 420God (Feb 18, 2014)

Amazing the spammers never get hit with the captcha.


----------



## tytheguy111 (Feb 18, 2014)

420God said:


> Amazing the spammers never get hit with the captcha.


Yeah but I always do lol


----------



## cc2012 (Feb 18, 2014)

Spam, Captcha, No "Likes" still...Time for a Scooby Snack!



EDIT: Bet the Site is running on a 486 or P1 LOL


----------



## tytheguy111 (Feb 18, 2014)

We need to make some money and get some sponsors


----------



## racerboy71 (Feb 18, 2014)

tytheguy111 said:


> We need to make some money and get some sponsors


 we have sponsors now... plus we had other sponsors, but everyone was bitching about them, so we got rid of them...

and the amount of spam that actually gets through to the board is pretty minimal.. if you could see all the crap that gets caught by the filters you'd be amazed.. i'd say maybe idk, 5% or less actually makes it through to the boards... and they usually always hit late at night, early in the morning, e.s.t., usually when most of the mods are offline, so it tends to hang out longer at that time till a global logs on and takes care of it. any mod other then a global can only delete spam that is in their section, mine being seed and strains, but if i see something in say toke and talk, i powerless to do anything about it till a global logs on, or a tnt mod.

just click the report button w/e you see spam, it's the only way it'll get deleted unless a mod sees it personally, but starting threads and bitching about it really doesn't help.. all of the mods here do it for free, out of our love for the site, and a lot of us dedicate tons of time here, but we can't be here 24/7, some of us have lives, not me of course, but some of us..


----------



## anzohaze (Feb 18, 2014)

The owner needs to step up to the platr he started it and needs to keep it going this is udder bullshit. I love this site but ever since "they have been saying were switching to new servers blah blah its worse way worse. This site is becoming a debbie downer I need a bowl to lift me back up lol


----------



## SpaaaceCowboy (Feb 18, 2014)

I agree seems like it has been going on forever...I have had to resort looking at other weed sites to search for stuff cause the search thing doesn't work here most of the time....

And you have to love it when you type a whole reply, add pictures only to get the captcha then page will not load crap.


----------



## racerboy71 (Feb 18, 2014)

SpaaaceCowboy said:


> I agree seems like it has been going on forever...I have had to resort looking at other weed sites to search for stuff cause the search thing doesn't work here most of the time....
> 
> And you have to love it when you type a whole reply, add pictures only to get the captcha then page will not load crap.


 just do what i do spaaaaace, use google search, and type / rollitup.org at the end of the search terms and it'll redirect you back to here. i've always done this as i've never really been a big fan of the site's search button..
but yeah, the google thing just adding /rollitup.org always works great for me..


----------



## anzohaze (Feb 18, 2014)

I report alot actually but I aint reporting all that bullshit thats why theres mods. Sounds like they need a few more to get the night time spam


----------



## racerboy71 (Feb 18, 2014)

anzohaze said:


> I report alot actually but I aint reporting all that bullshit thats why theres mods. Sounds like they need a few more to get the night time spam


 instead of bitching about, why not try and become a mod and become a spam killer??


----------



## theexpress (Feb 18, 2014)

whats the fucking bizzness with the like button.... it encourages me to say crazy ass shit... I been too nnormal lately


----------



## racerboy71 (Feb 18, 2014)

theexpress said:


> whats the fucking bizzness with the like button.... it encourages me to say crazy ass shit... I been too nnormal lately


 i've been kinda diggin no likes lately chi, been getting tons of rep as of late instead, lol..


----------



## anzohaze (Feb 18, 2014)

racerboy71 said:


> instead of bitching about, why not try and become a mod and become a spam killer??


Were do you look into it at I will be a almighty spam killing machine lol


----------



## robert 14617 (Feb 18, 2014)

anzohaze said:


> Were do you look into it at I will be a almighty spam killing machine lol


if you spend much time in the chat room you will not be the spam killing machine you think you will be


----------



## BarnBuster (Feb 18, 2014)

SpaaaceCowboy said:


> ..I have had to resort looking at other weed sites to search for stuff cause the search thing doesn't work here most of the time....
> .


Don't know if RBs way is the same but I type this:

site:rollitup.org "and put your search term here"

works pretty well for me


----------



## anzohaze (Feb 18, 2014)

I am all over this site I wake up get on this site communciate with people in australia thru private messages. Etc I am on this site and all over spam does go everywere but mostly in the genereal discussion section


----------



## Dr. Who (Feb 18, 2014)

Ano,,Dude,,just like we tell the newbies. BE PATIENT. (it'll be fixed.)


----------



## anzohaze (Feb 18, 2014)

Newbies r u talkin to me I have been patient atleast 18 thread of bullshit. But the server catches alot. Its been getting worse the last couples of weeks. I no why fix a old system when a new is being put in place that dont mean slack and not continue keeping up w the old


----------



## BarnBuster (Feb 19, 2014)

maybe you all should request your money back


----------



## bird mcbride (Feb 19, 2014)

When I see spam I report the post with whatever huk and send it. Then I go to the spammers profile and put the thing on my ignore list. This clears all that particular bots BS off the board, for me. Then I go to the next bot and do the same.


----------



## SpaaaceCowboy (Feb 19, 2014)

I'd like the govt to start a program that specifically targets criminals who make viruses and spam bots.....then prosecute them to the fullest extent of the law. That would make me happy.


----------



## SnapsProvolone (Feb 19, 2014)

Site has gone downhill. Just TRYING to enjoy it but I must admit I miss the likes and the sites slow as fuck with lots of errors sometimes. Often type a big post only to submit to a hung up site. Fucking waste of time...


Personally I spend more and more time elsewhere. Trend shall likely continue.


----------



## 420God (Feb 19, 2014)

It's really bad that the site owner can take time making a post insulting members but can't find the time to fix shit around here.


----------



## 420God (Feb 19, 2014)

rollitup said:


> You whiners just don't understand! You see a few spam threads, and you think we're not taking care of it.
> 
> 
> I just deleted over 300 spam threads, and I do that every morning. There were about 10 that showed up to the members, and 300 that were caught by the spam filter, and those you did not see. Then there was the Escort spammer whose threads were not caught by the filter, so his posts appeared, but they are gone now.
> ...


.............


----------



## churchhaze (Feb 19, 2014)

Setup a script that bans every account that signs up with an ICQ messenger account (people with the green flower under their name)

Ever notice how the bots always seem to have ICQ? Who even uses that anymore? It's a bot every time, and it's not only just rollitup, but other forums I go on too.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Feb 19, 2014)

SnapsProvolone said:


> Site has gone downhill. Just TRYING to enjoy it but I must admit I miss the likes and the sites slow as fuck with lots of errors sometimes. Often type a big post only to submit to a hung up site. Fucking waste of time...
> 
> 
> Personally I spend more and more time elsewhere. Trend shall likely continue.



When I type out something long, I always copy it before hitting the post button, so I can paste it later if ti screws up. PRO Tip.

Much love, stick around Snaps, I like you


----------



## anzohaze (Feb 19, 2014)

The owner points the finger at everyone but himself congrats if I quit postin its cause ill be banned but will be back under a new name raisn hell again


----------



## sunni (Feb 19, 2014)

anzohaze said:


> The owner points the finger at everyone but himself congrats if I quit postin its cause ill be banned but will be back under a new name raisn hell again


it is true hundreds of spam gets caught by our filter and few make it through , they usually come on when most mods are offline 
it seriously sucks and were sorry you had to see it, but every website has spam the bigger the website it is the more spam that sometimes get through, but i promise as soon as a mod comes online we do take care of it !


----------



## Cobnobuler (Feb 19, 2014)

I tend to use the site early in the am EST. Its then that lately theres a page and a half of spam. What frustrates me is I'd love to be able to remove it for the sake of the site but when I offered, I got "We aren't looking for any new mods" 
I'm sure for what makes it through, theres tons caught beforehand. This is a high traffic site, and thats what these slimeballs are looking for.
I do believe though thats its worse now than ever.


----------



## BSD0621 (Feb 23, 2014)

SpaaaceCowboy said:


> I'd like the govt to start a program that specifically targets criminals who make viruses and spam bots.....then prosecute them to the fullest extent of the law. That would make me happy.


Then we are all fucked as cannabis is still illegal under federal laws.... LOL!


----------



## BSD0621 (Feb 23, 2014)

420God said:


> It's really bad that the site owner can take time making a post insulting members but can't find the time to fix shit around here.


LIKE!!

Always found this odd... Especially since they took time to comment TO ME!


----------



## neosapien (Feb 23, 2014)

What is the status on these new servers? Are they in process of being installed? Are they still in transit? Any updates? Timetables? anything?


----------



## Nitro1990 (Feb 23, 2014)

All you bitching fucker i mean the site dose not ask for a penny from any of its users and you are all trashing volunteers yeah the site owner makes money but not the mods so instead of bitching and moaning about problems STFU and be grateful for the shit you are receiving for free

servers take time to code this dose not happen over night depending on the new severs it could take weeks before the site will fully be fixed and migrating fuck knows how many GB of data with out loosing any is a mammoth task in its self 

RIU is one of the best Grow forums I have used yes it has problems but so fucking what its FREE 

So STFU or leave and stop bashing people who give there free time to make this site what it is no one is forcing you to stay


----------



## SnapsProvolone (Feb 23, 2014)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> When I type out something long, I always copy it before hitting the post button, so I can paste it later if ti screws up. PRO Tip.
> 
> Much love, stick around Snaps, I like you


That's a great tip. If I had a mouse I would have been doing that by default. Unfortunately I do 90% of my web browsing on my smartphone.

Im not leaving, although it's slow around here.


----------



## spunion (Feb 25, 2014)

You'd think a certain post count would bypass the captcas. I can never read them, they're the most difficult to replicate of all of those authenticity verifications I've seen.

edit: I just realized this thread is probably related to the servers being down and not the captchas


----------

